# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Zotistë, kush e krijoi zotin?

## drity

Kush e krijoi zotin?

Kujt ja ma sumka te debatoje mbi kete teme?

----------


## sam1r

*Nese bazohemi ne librat fetar, Zoti ka ekzistuar, ekziston, dhe do vazhdoj te ekzistoj deri ne pafundesi...!
Ai nuk eshte i lindur. Por mua e tera kjo me duket e quditshme disi, ai sigurisht qe nuk u krijua nga asgjeja, por ndoshta eshte fillimi i jetes inteligjente ne kte Univers te Pafundem..!!
Ndoshta nuk jam qe te diskutoj me ty rreth pergjigjes qe kerkon, por po i bashkangjitem pyetjes..
Pershendetje!!*

----------


## Fittox

*Ke bere nje pytje qe nuk e din askush dhe 
nuk mund te paramendoj askush*

----------


## PaLLaTi176

*Nese do mendojme qe ka dicka pertej imagjinates dhe qe nuk mund ta shpjegojme atehere do te mendojme qe ka nje Krijuaes ose me sakte eshte nje pjelle e imagjinates njerezore qe me pak fjale disa fenomene natyrore nuk dinte ti shpjegonte dhe 'Krijoi' Zotin por nese nisemi perseri nga aresyeja dhe llogjika ka shume gjera qe na besojne dhe na kthejne perseri ne kohe ne kohen e Neandertalit dhe Ne nuk kemi pergjigje per shume gjera ne kete Bote ndaj mendoj se nje Zot ekziston deri sa ne te kemi nje pergjigje per cdo gje qe nuk ka pergjigje ne mendjen tone.*
Jovan Bregu (jovan.bregu@yahoo.com)

----------


## proscriptor

*ta provoj ne u me te trasha i her

un menoj se zotat i krijo i lloj kerpudhe


(ketu zeje se thashe i vjershe ne vuna firme me shume ngjyra per me u duk i vecante)*

----------


## vampiro

*une linda ne maqedoni dhe me mesun bullgaret se nqs nuk du te behem bullgar duhet te adhuroj nje arab dhe duhet te mesoj arabisht. dhe ngaqe nuk kam mend te mendoj vete, une tani adhuroj nje arab
keshtu foli hiqmet bylykbashi*

----------


## riu

*volteri ka then qe kleriku i pare ishte mashtrusi i pare qe takoi idiotin e pare 
keshtu qe dhe zotin ky fare kleriku e ka kriju. 
se kur je i squt dhe gje budallej, shet ca te dush, pra dhe fjale qe s'e di njeri cadomethon, si psh fjala "zot"*

----------


## l-island

Un mendoi qe nese e kerkoim zbulimin e zotit ne ket menyr si person,do te gjejm Marksin ose Leninin,Andaj them qe Zoti nuk nihet si njeri dhe nuk nihet nga se largu,por me lutje, me sjellje njerzore qe jan ne rrugen e Zotit, ne at menyr mund te shohesh diqka nga Zoti i cili na fali jeten.Mund te shohin nje intelegjenc mbinatyrore qe si te themi te gjitha ligjet e natyrs, te kosmosit ,si ne menyr kompjuterike me saktesi kryajn detyrat e tyre,qe per njeriun shum prej tyre ndoshta per gjithmon do te jen enigamatike edhe pse qe me miliona vite njeriu vret mendjen per te i njohur.Njeriu duhet te njoh shum gjera me elementare para qe te mirret me origjinen e Zotit ,ne gjdo religjion mendoi qe ka dhe msheftesi feje,andaj ne duhet te dim at qe na takon,ta zhvilloim trurin ne nje nivel ma te lart ne krahasim me at ku qendron tani,nga ky nivel ne nuk jemi ne gjendje te njohim mir veten ton ,le mo te dim kush e ka kriju Zotin.

----------


## extreme

zoti krijoj universin dhe gjith qka ne te nga asgjeja hmmmm po cfar ishte ajo asgjeja pra edhe zoti u krijua nga asgjeja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ujkus

pyetja eshte e drejtperdrejte dhe e paster .

sipas librave te shenjte :

ai eshte fillimi dhe mbarimi ,alfa dhe omega ,

sipas zoti eshte energjia baze per krijimin e cdo ekuilibrin ne kete vendin e pafundem ku ne jemi nje pjeses e vogel se saj 

ne baze te ligjit te pare te energjise ne dime me saktesi dhe themi :

*energjia vetem shderrohet dhe asgje nuk krijohet nga hici* ( me falni per pasaktesine sintakses te  ligjit ) 

megjithate thelbi eshte qe konceptet jane gjithmone te kunderta gje ekuilibri i tyre energja qe i mban eshte zoti

----------


## ujkus

zoti eshte hici qe provon ekzistencen tone  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drity

> *Ke bere nje pytje qe nuk e din askush dhe 
> nuk mund te paramendoj askush*


Perse krijimi i universit dhe jetes prej zotit qenka ne mundesite tona per ta kuptuar, ndersa krijimi i zotit nuk qenka? Cili eshte ndryshimi mes te dyjave?





> ,ta zhvilloim trurin ne nje nivel ma te lart ne krahasim me at ku qendron tani,nga ky nivel ne nuk jemi ne gjendje te njohim mir veten ton ,le mo te dim kush e ka kriju Zotin.


Por si qekemi atehere ne gjendje te dim kush ka kriju universin? Perse nuk themi qe nga ky nivel ku jemi nuk mund te dim kush krijoi universin dhe jeten, por ja veshim kete "merite" zotit?

----------


## extreme

edhe pse zoti na i la gjith kto dyshime pse nuk na jepi forc per ta kuptuar te verteten ashtu siq spiegohet neper librat fetare pse la dyshime ne to  pse nuk na i spiegoi gjanat ne menyr direkte   .... cili ishte qellimi i zotit per ta krijuar djallin pse djalli ne fillim ishte ne rugen e dreit dhe pastaj devioj a e dinte zoti se djalli do te punon kunder tij , apo qellimi i zotit ishte qe djalli  te punon kunder krijesave tina Njerimit...si ka mundsi qe djalli ti shtin njerzit ne keto dyshime kur "dihet" se neve na krijoj zoti e jo djalli... qka kishte me ndodh sikur djalli te mos punonte kunder njerzimit , prap dikush do te punente ne at dreitim ???........ pse besimtaret frigohen me i qit vetes kesi lloj pytjesh ....une kur i kam ba kesi lloj pytjesh ca besimtarve  ata meniher me thann ti je i sulmuar nga djalli. .... Pse i gjith ky mister !!??

----------


## iliria e para

Ne as qe kemi aftesi ta imagjinojme se sa i madh eshte Universi dhe se a ka kufi...Nuk mund ta imagjinojme numrin e galakseve e a q me pak te yjeve ne keto... Kur njerzit flasin per librat fetare, me duken si femijet qe besojne se jane te gjalle Tom & Jerry. Ne pyetje se kush e krijoi Zotin, besoj nuk ka pergjigje, ose edhe  mund te themi se e ka krijuar imagjinata e njeriut, pra nevoja per te besuar  pavdekshmerine. 
Nese Zoti egziston, dhe se e ka krijuar njeriun edhe pse nuk i duhet (sipas fese), dhe kerkon qe ti lutemi e te kemi frike..., ku ka absurditet me te madh? Ta percakton se hare ne dite, ne cilen ane te kthehemi, cilat fjale tia themi....oboboboooooooooo
Te mjeret njerzit naiv, e te lumte ata qe i shfrytezojne.

----------


## ujkus

te gjihteve ashtu na kane thene qe jemi pushtuar nga djalli hahahhahah lol 
mos u merzit se  dija i ka ato por megjithate zoti dihet te besoj ne zotin e vet po keshtu edhe ky ne zotin e vet etj  :buzeqeshje:   eshte thjesht aludimi

----------


## xfiles

> zoti eshte hici qe provon ekzistencen tone


bashkohem me kete mendim,
dhe shtoj,
vete nga natyra duale e kesaj bote, nje krijese duhet te kete patjeter nje krijues, Krijuesin. Po problemi eshte te vendosim natyren dhe cilesite e ketij krijuesi. Ky eshte problmi me i madh, sepse ne nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter shumica pranon nje lloj krijuesi. A eshte ky nje Zot i dashur, nje zot i eger, nje zot psikopat, dmth nje zot me cilesi kryesisht njerezore, apo eshte diçka e paanshme perpara te cilit ç'do gje ka te njejten vlere, i cili nuk gjykon krijesat e veta, te cilat jane pasqyre e "punes" se tij.
Vetem "Asgjeja" eshte Krijuesi, ne jemi diçka , ai eshte asgje, ne jemi diçka konkrete te kufizuar nga kushte te caktuara, ai ka ne vete potencialin per te krijuar gjithçka, asgjeja ku gjithçka eshte e permbajtur sepse shuma e gjithçkaje = asgje.

Per sa i perket pyetjes , kush e krijoi zotin,
zotin e krijoji kuanti i pare i energjise qe u shfaq, ne momentin qe u shfaq krijesa, u shfaq dhe krijuesi. Po krijuesi nuk ka kuptim pa krijesen ndryshe nuk do te quhej krijues. Krijuesi ka nevoje per krijesen  , qe te kete kuptim, po aq sa krijesa nuk ka kuptim pa nje krijues. Jane te varura nga njera tjetra, dhe mund te themi qe vete krijesa eshte krijuesi dhe anasjelltas.

Ose, mund te themi edhe qe zotin e krijoji njeriu me intelektin e vet, kur nisi te pyese per kuptimin e jetes. Une kete do e interpretoja, Zoti u manifestua ne krijimin e vet, nje krijim qe shkon drejt perfeksionit, drejt zotit.
Duket pak absurde, por krijimi shkon drej perfeksionit nga kahu i kompleksitetit, dmth rrit dijen e vet, mirqenien, nderton, krijon organizma shoqerore me kompleks, drejt infinitit.
Po fundja infinit=0, fundi eshte fillimi, dhe fillimi eshte fundi. Ekzistenca e ç'do gjeje eshte e permbajtur mes ketyre dy ekstremeve, qe ashtu si ne nje rreth ku 0°=360°.

Faleminderit kush pati durimin ta lexonte.

Mua personalisht nuk me rreh fare nese zoti ekziston apo jo, apo kush e krijoji, sido qe te jete as me ngroh as me ftoh.

----------


## albani1

Perse njerezit nuk pranojne Perendine ashtu si ai na e ka treguar veten e Tij?
Perse njerezit nuk duan te besojne dicka qe Ai e ka thene per Veten e Tij?
Perse bejne pyetje pa pushim dhe kur marrin nje pergjigje nuk besojne qe eshte kjo pergjigja por perkundrazi shtrojne teorite e tyre gjithsecili?
A nuk do te ishte me mire qe te pranojme ate qe Ai na ka treguar per veten e vet?


Kjo eshte nje histori e ilustruar per te kuptuar Perendine.Dhe nuk jane te gjitha ato qe thuhen per te nxjerre nje doktrine por thjesht vetem per te kuptuar se si Zoti erdhi mes nesh per te na treguar veteveten.


Milingonat kishin nje problem te madh dhe njeriu u be milingon per ti ndihmuar ato dhe kur jetoi nder to njeriu-milingon beri ate qe asnje milingon nuk e bente dot per shkak sepse milingonave u mungonte urtesia(menyra e duhur e menaxhimit te gjerave) kurse njeriu-milingon kishte urtesi dhe kjo i dha te ndihmonte milingonat per problemin e tyre.problemi i milingonave ishte se ato po grindeshin me njera tjeteren se kush eshte njeriu dhe cfare feje ka ai, dhe a ka ai ndonje bir apo jo?
Dhe njeriu u tregoi milingonave se ai ishte nje njeri qe donte tu tregonte atyre se kush eshte pikerisht njeriu.Por milingonat nuk e pranuan dhe e debuan nga territori i tyre.
Atehere njeriu-milingonb kishte bere shume te mira dhe disa milingona e kishin pelqyer dhe po debatonin me njera tjeteren.Disa thoshin se ishte vecse nje milingon e mire dhe disa te tjere thoshin se ishte me shume se nje milingon ajo ishte edhe njeri.Por milingonat qe nuk besonin u thoshin ketyre qe besonin a sa kot e keni ia fusni kot pse a mund te behet vertet njeriu milingon?
Dhe keshtu debati vazhdoi deri me sot.por njeriu qe ishte bere milingon po i degjonte nga larte dhe po qeshte me milingonat qe nuk besonin.

Pra kete histori te ilustruar te pavertet une e lidhe me ate qe eshte e vertet.
Jezusi erdhi ne toke dhe beri gjera qe asnje njeri nuk mund ti bente.Ai ishte krejt ndryshe nga te tjeret.
Disa njerez besojne tashme te verteten per te qe Ai eshte Perendia qe erdhi ne mes nesh,
Dhe disa te tjere besojne qe ishte me te vertet nnje njeri i mire.
Disa mund te thone qe ska egzistuar por faktet historiko-ligjore jane fakte dhe eshte e pamohueshme Kjo gje.Pra Jezusi ka Jetuar me te vertet.
Dhe jeta e tij ketu ne toke ishte totalisht ndryshe nga ajo e njerezve.
Ai nuk rrembente para te tjereve nuk bente vrasje me pagese nuk ruante momentin e duhur per te vjedhur.
Perkundrazi ai u foli turmave neper sheshe qe ta duam njeri tjeterin, dhe madje beri dhe mrekulli qe njeriiu nuk i ben dot dhe madje Ai sheroi te semuret dhe fali mekatet e te tjereve (gjera qe vetem Perendia mund ti beje).
Ai beri me te madhen veper qe askush tjeter para tij dhe mbas tij nuk e beri dot.
Ai u ringjall nga vdekja.
keshtu askush nuk mund te thote se ska jete pas vdekjes sepse askush nuk ka vdekur qe te vije prap.
Sepse Jezusi e beri kete Ai u ringjall me kuptimin e plote te fjales.

Keto gjera nuk duhet te na lene neve ta menjanojme kete person por perkundrazi ti perkushtohemi Atij duke e besuar si te vetmin Zot dhe shpetimtar.
Ai nuk ka zhgenjyer askend perkundrazi mund te pyesni edhe ata qe kane besuar tek Ai .Sepse ata qe i besuan e kane pare se sa i madh eshte Ai .
Personi i Jezusit eshte shume i rendesishem per fatin tone, sepse Perendia do te na pyese ne fund nese i kemi besuar Jezusit apo jo e cfare do ti themi ne a mund ta genjejme dot ate i cili ka krijuar gjithshka.
Nuk mund te anashkalojme disa fakte te tilla si popujt, gjuhet, ngjyra dhe dialektet. Jane gjera qe eshte e pamendueshme te thuash qe jane krijuar vetevetiiu 
A nuk eshte me e besueshme qe te mendosh se jane krijuar nga dikush qe i pelqen larmishmeria?
Me besueshme them sepse logjika jone nuk eshte aq e afte sa ti kuptoje te gjitha gjerat.

*Eshte si puna e bretkoses qe donte te behej sa nje lope por ajo ngordhi per shkak se hengri shume*Dhe ne njerezit nuk mund te behemi Zota as edhe majmuni nuk mund te behet njeri kjo eshte e sigurte.
Pastaj vet personi i Jezus Krishtit ato qe Ai tha dhe beri nuk jane gjera qe njeriu mund ti beje pa ndihmen e dikujt qe eshte me shume se njeri.
Ne njerezit e kemi te veshtire te falim, por Jezusi na fali ne kur Ai vdiq ne kryq vetem se ne kemi ngelur si peshkiu pa uje dhe nuk besojme qe uji na jep mundesine te jetojme akoma madje si peshku qe eshte merzitur me ujin dhe nuk do qe te kthehet me atje por a nuk e kuptoni qe peshku ngorh pa ujin.
Keshtu eshte edhe me njeriun Ai vdes pa Perendine.
Vdekje shpirterore, fizike dhe e perjeteshme.
Prandaj Jezusi erdhi qe ne te kemi jete me bollek, ne aspektin fizik, shpirterordhe ate te perjetesis.

----------


## drity

Inxhinjero, edhe une do te te beja nje pyetje tjeter: 

Kush e krijoi Zotin?

----------


## xfiles

> Milingonat kishin nje problem te madh dhe njeriu u be milingon per ti ndihmuar ato dhe kur jetoi nder to njeriu-milingon beri ate qe asnje milingon nuk e bente dot per shkak sepse milingonave u mungonte urtesia(menyra e duhur e menaxhimit te gjerave) kurse njeriu-milingon kishte urtesi dhe kjo i dha te ndihmonte milingonat per problemin e tyre.problemi i milingonave ishte se ato po grindeshin me njera tjeteren se kush eshte njeriu dhe cfare feje ka ai, dhe a ka ai ndonje bir apo jo?
> Dhe njeriu u tregoi milingonave se ai ishte nje njeri qe donte tu tregonte atyre se kush eshte pikerisht njeriu.Por milingonat nuk e pranuan dhe e debuan nga territori i tyre.
> Atehere njeriu-milingonb kishte bere shume te mira dhe disa milingona e kishin pelqyer dhe po debatonin me njera tjeteren.Disa thoshin se ishte vecse nje milingon e mire dhe disa te tjere thoshin se ishte me shume se nje milingon ajo ishte edhe njeri.Por milingonat qe nuk besonin u thoshin ketyre qe besonin a sa kot e keni ia fusni kot pse a mund te behet vertet njeriu milingon?
> Dhe keshtu debati vazhdoi deri me sot.por njeriu qe ishte bere milingon po i degjonte nga larte dhe po qeshte me milingonat qe nuk besonin.


LOL, na kenaqe, do e mbaj ne bagazhin tim te perrallave per te vene kalamanjte ne gjume  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## albani1

> LOL, na kenaqe, do e mbaj ne bagazhin tim te perrallave per te vene kalamanjte ne gjume .


Jam i gezuar qe je kenaqur edhe une prandaj e shkrova
Por........por per ate pjesen e dyte cdo te me thuash, per pjesen qe shkruhet pas historise se ilustruar te milingonave , per ate cdo me thuash?

----------

